# HUD Tarping Guidelines



## BamaPPC

I've got a question I'm hoping someone can help me answer.

This is not a "How would you do it?" question.

This is - what are the HUD guidelines for tarp installation, and where do I find the guidelines on the HUD website?

We've gone to brown tarps, per HUD request. But I can't find the guidelines on how they what them installed. With or without wood tack strips? nail spacing? Any guidelines out there?

Since we went to these brown tarps we can't get them to stay on the roof. Cheap POS's won't stay in place. Now I'm being told to replace a couple at my expense - because "we didn't install them properly".

And I'm being told there are guidelines for tarp installation on the HUD.gov website. I can't find them.

help?


----------



## Irnhrse5

We put 2 inch cap nails in all the eyelets, and we use 8ft 1x4's instead of tack strips. We put 1x4's around the border and place them in a chevon shape all across the roof so the water sheds better. None of our tarps has come off a roof yet except for the tarps that got hit by tornados this spring.


----------



## Zuse

http://www.property-preservation-reo.com/roof-tarp.html

To my knowledge Hud doesn't use Brown tarps only blue, we did a hud house just last week and used a blue tarp. Tarps have to go over the ridge line and all the way to the end of the roof and over the edge to the fascia with a wood strip nailed to the fascia. 2x1 wood furring strip.wood strips are to be no more than 4ft apart.

If a company is asking you to use a brown tarp and go to hud for the guidelines than i would ask for a link to huds web site where the tarping guidelines are at. Hud gives an allowable of 600.00 to repair the roof, but i cant find any guidelines on their site as to tarping.

But i have never heard of a brown tarp being requested per hud.

That's how we have always done huds roof tarps, make the company show you where a brown tarp is required and the where the guideline's are at.


----------



## Irnhrse5

Safeguard sent a memo stating only brown tarps are to be used on the properties they service. If you don't use a brown tarp you'll get charged back


----------



## ontimepres

Right, and I don't believe the memo says anything about it being at HUD's request. I remember the memo saying it's to reduce complaints from code enforcement officials because the blue tarps stand out and are an eyesore. Now it has to be brown or another color matching the roofing materials.


----------



## BamaPPC

Thanks for the info guys. However, as I said, this *isn't* a "How would *you *do it?" question.

Are there any *HUD guidelines* posted anywhere that state how it is to be done?


----------



## Irnhrse5

No, from what I can find, there is no specific how-to on tarp installation.


----------



## RServant

I've been shying away from tarping because I can't find specifics either. I don't want to tarp a water logged, mold infested house and then be on the hook for damages 6 months from now when the tarp material starts to disintegrate, simply for using judgement instead of unknown guidelines.

In my small neck of the woods, I was previously a code enforcement officer. The IPMC was our bible, as the city adapted it for their ordinances. The color of tarp didn't matter. 

304.7 Roofs and drainage
The roof and flashing shall be sound, tight and not have defects that admit rain. Roof drainage shall be adequate to prevent dampness or deterioration in the walls or interior portion of the structure. Roof drains, gutters and downspouts shall be maintained in good repair and free from obstructions. Roof water shall not be discharged in a manner that creates a public nuisance.


----------



## Wannabe

A few years ago we received a HUD Decision Request letter that stated the method of tarping is at the descretion of the roofer as long as it prevented water penetration. It also did not state the required lifespan of the tarp thus the exclusion on all roof bids. The color of tarp has been talked about with FNMA, FHA, HUD etc with the availability of satellite imagery but as far as I know it was not made effective due to Disclosure Issues (lot of homes bought site unseen).


----------



## Craigslist Hack

I've been told that HUD tarps were required to be blue. This was told to me by a national and I have yet to find that info anywhere online. The story I got was that Green tarps were for FEMA and blue for HUD. This was to aid in assessing storm damage after hurricanes and tornado's.

Could be BS though I have not seen anything to back it up.


----------



## j'slandscape

i always use blue tarps


----------



## 68W30

think about all that blue roof when you look at a google earth pic in a half million per house neighbor hood you prolly wont notice brown so much when using those services


----------



## SwiftRes

It seems that the brown tarps around here are heavier duty than the blues. I had thought that was perhaps the real reason they wanted the brown was that they are generally heavier duty.


----------



## GTX63

Your guarantee should be the same.


----------



## BamaPPC

SwiftRes said:


> It seems that the brown tarps around here are heavier duty than the blues. I had thought that was perhaps the real reason they wanted the brown was that they are generally heavier duty.


The brown tarps you can buy locally at Lowes are heavier, and expensive. But, the ones you can buy from MFS or other suppliers online are CHEAP! In more ways than one.


----------



## Roof Request

Zuse - I would like to contact you about guidelines for placing a tarp. Is it possible to speak to you directly?


----------



## PropPresPro

Roof Request said:


> Zuse - I would like to contact you about guidelines for placing a tarp. Is it possible to speak to you directly?


You're responding to a post that is almost 6 years old. The last time Zuse was on this site was 2 years and 5 months ago - I doubt you'll get a response from him now. What info are you looking for? Maybe someone else can help.


----------

